# Dewalt rail table



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Needed to cut a bunch of cabinet box pieces exactly the same length, so I built a table to add to the rail of my compound mitre saw, wondering why I went without one for so long. So nice to clamp a stopper block to the fence and cut away.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

When I worked at the big orange box one of my regular customers had added plywood wings to his folding saw base, much like this but his were fixed. Really thought it was a good idea, but adding the slider pieces to yours steps it up a notch. NICE !


----------

